# Couple retired showdogs



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Hey there!


I was checking out Richelieu's site and she has a couple retired show dogs available... 

In case any one is interested just wanted to give a heads up!

Half way down on the right :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sooooo cute! I hope someone from SM jumps on this! :chili: :chili:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

What a wonder deal for someone who doesn't want to train a puppy! The pictured one is darling.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Aw-so cute! :wub: :wub:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

Awwwwww.

When I got Wolfie I actually wanted one of her retirees but my teen agers went with me and fell in love with him first sight.

I had to please the kids.

The older lady dogs were very sweet and lovely!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh I hope somebody gets one of those retirees! The pic listed is very sweet


----------

